# Vintage models new in box question



## jadriagos (Apr 1, 2013)

I recently acquired many models from a deceased relative....they are from the late 60's and Early 70's.....All cars all still new in packages...Mostly Fords.

My question is:

Is there a market for these? Are they worth anything?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

To answer your questions - yes and yes. You may be sitting on a goldmine. Some kits are extremely collectible especially unbuilt and in the box. Are they all automotive subjects?
Steve


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

And got any pics along with a list of the models???


----------



## jadriagos (Apr 1, 2013)

there is one model of the StarTrek Enterprise.....it s also vintage....I'll try to get some pictures


----------

